# 98 1.9 Instrument Cluster Illumination



## jm98z31.9 (Jan 31, 2021)

As a new owner of my 98 Z3 1.9 L I have discovered many informative messages about the car. With regards to the instrument cluster I have two questions:

1-is the source of illumination of the odometer region a soldered LED?

2-Are colored bulbs used in any areas of the cluster and if so where may they be found/purchased? All comments to the questions will be appreciated.


----------

